

Things I Should Have Known at 20 - erikj54
http://theburiedlife.tumblr.com/post/24011465597/20-things-i-should-have-known-at-20

======
erikj54
The Buried Life are actually a group of guys from my hometown Victoria B.C.
This was written by Julian Smith, but was reposted by them. It highlights many
things we already know, but #13:learn to program shows how important software
is becoming.

